# ملف اكسل للهندسة القيمية والهندسة المعمارية



## العبد الفقير (10 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ملف لعله يكون مفيد، تقيم أهمية النقاط على حسب أهمية كل معيار ، ثم تظهر النتيجة النهائية

http://www.arbup.net/v/4908098/8_7_6_5_4_3_2_1__.rar.html


----------



## غريم الريم (10 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود

اللذي اردنا ان نصدر عليه حكما:81: لولا ان الملف لا يمكن الوصول اليه.


----------



## العبد الفقير (10 أبريل 2007)

الله يعافيك، ولكن أنا أستطيع الوصول إليه، هل هذه المشكلة متكررة مع أخ اخر


----------



## مهندس فراس (10 أبريل 2007)

تم الوصول للملف
شكرا جزيلا
تحياتي..


----------



## essa2000eg (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو ان تراجع الملف واذا امكن ترفعه فى المرفقات

هذه هى الرسالة التى تظهر عند محاولة الوصول للملف

Account for domain arbup.net has been suspended


----------



## المهند س هندسة (11 أبريل 2007)

هناك مشكلة في الرابط
ارجو المساعدة فعلا لأني أحتاج لهذا الملف بصورة كبيرة وشكرا لك على مجهودك


----------



## مهندس بغداد (11 أبريل 2007)

عند الضغط على الرابط احصل على الرسالة التالية

Account for domain arbup.net has been suspended


----------



## العبد الفقير (12 أبريل 2007)

جربوا هذا الرابط يا أخوان 

http://www.m5zn.com/Download-7.php?name=b6b96b0595.rar


----------



## المهند س هندسة (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرااا كثيييير


----------



## إماراتي (24 أبريل 2007)

عسى الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## العبد الفقير (24 أبريل 2007)

حياكم الله حياكم الله


----------



## المستشار الصغير (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled_omar (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبد الفقير (30 أبريل 2007)

حياكم الله يا أخوان


----------



## محمود نظمى (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (8 مايو 2007)

في سبيلي لتحميل الملفات ...شكرا اخي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (8 مايو 2007)

mt301 قال:


> في سبيلي لتحميل الملفات ...شكرا اخي



تم التحميل هل هناك امكانية للشرح


----------



## طه المهندس (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفلاح (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم الى السيد.المحترم طه المهندس) 
شكرا على اهتمامك الدى حضيت به منك انت والاصد قاء كافة.
لقد راسلت الادارة برسالة مهمة .بخصوص ابتكار الجديد الدى ينتج الطاقة الكهربائية المتجددة  بالمجان واسم هده الطاقة طاقة( الظل ) هدا الابتكار ملكي انا هو في حوزتي ولاكن لا املك الملكية الصناعية اي مايسما ببرائتي الاختراع هدا وهو الدى منعني ان ارسل صورا تشرح كيف يعمل الاختراع الجد يد .
لهدا راسلتكم كيف اتواصل معكم في ظل هده الظروف الصعبة هدا المشروع اريد ان تستفيدة منه امتنا الاسلامية والعربية.فان ام نعمل نحن المهندسين المسلمين والعرب فسيعمل غيرنا من الغرب غدا ويكتب في تاريخهم ونكون نحن المسليمين والعرب في مزبلة التاريخ .والسلام عليكم.2007/5/10 امضاء عبدالله............


----------



## الفلاح (10 مايو 2007)

majd_003*************


----------



## العبد الفقير (10 مايو 2007)

حياكم الله أخواني وشكراً للمتابعة 

الملف تضع فيه النقاط باللون البني حسب أهميتها فمثلاً الناحية الجمالية من وجهة نظرك تستحق 10 من 10 بينما الناحية الأقتصادية تستحق 8-10

بينما باللون الأزرق تضع فيه الدرجة المستحقة لهذه النقطة في المشروع،فمثلاً الناحية الجمالية في مشروعك استحقت 3-10 فلم يكن المشروع جميلاً، وهكذا لجميع النقاط

لمزيد من الإيضاح لا تتردوا في السؤال


----------



## العبد الفقير (10 مايو 2007)

يا أخوان من لديه ملاحظات على البرنامج الرجاء التكرم بذكرها أو من كان يريد أن يزيد من هذه المعايير فليكتبها في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Arch_M (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samehgheith (21 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ساشنكا (21 أغسطس 2007)

العبد الفقير أشكرك:
أرجو ان تساعدني في البدء بتطبيق الهندسة القيمية على الابنية المدرسية , كيف أبدأ بالتحليل الوظيفي مثلا"؟وماهي المعايير في دراسة البناء من وجهة نظر الهندسة القيمية و كيف أختار الحل الامثل؟
جزاك الله خيرا"
ساشنكا


----------



## mezohazoma (28 يوليو 2012)

_*جزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 أغسطس 2012)

الموضوع قيم ويحتاج اضافات جديدة وشروحات بانتظار الأخوة موافاتنا بالجديد.


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

والله ياسيدي انت عملت اللي عليك 
لكن المشكلة إننا جئنا لهذا المكان متاخرين حوال ستة أو سبعة أعوام فقط
ولذلك الروابط لا تعمل هل تعلم السبب؟
شكرا


----------

